# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Isopure Good or Bad?

## BigD

I've been using Isopure for a while now for my Protein shakes. Mainly because of the taste but also for the fact it's 0 carbs, and 0 fat.

However from 2 people now I've heard that Isopure is no good and that unless you take it immediately post workout your body wont absorb much if any of the protein. A) cause the quality is not that good and B) because it's 100% whey it's to fine of a powder and basically goes straight through your body.

Anybody else head this? I'm just wondering if I should change brands here?

----------


## Cousin Eddie

I have not heard this before but it raises a question for me.

Why would it be different from any other 100% Whey product, of which there are many? Once you have an aqueous solution, what would the original grain size of the powder have to do with apsorbtion? Arent they all pretty much 100% in solution when you drink them. If you disolve a cube of chicken bouillon in water as opposed to grinding up the cube first and then dissolving, arent you still left with the same cup of chicken bouillon? 

I may be biased because I love Isopure Zero.  :Don't know: 

Bump for those that may know more.

----------


## Pheedno

Isopure's quality is awsome. I think it's the best out there. I'd be interested in knowing where the people you heard that from got there info.

I only use it post workout because it's Whey. Whey is absorbed very fast by the body(excellent for postworkout replenishment), so for any other part of the day, I use a blended protein with egg, casein, milk, and whey for slower release into the body.

----------


## LookingtoCut

I ONLY drink Ispopure. I drink the Dutch Chocolate one, 50g protien, 3 carbs! I use it for my post workout shake with Dextrose, and its perfect for my bed time shake because of carbs...it also tastes good!

I get Isopure pretty cheap, so if any of you need, let me know....Am I allowed to post a website here to get Isopure from cheap? I would believe so since it is a supplement......

----------


## Cousin Eddie

> I get Isopure pretty cheap, so if any of you need, let me know


PM me the place if you can. I have been paying $35.00 at the gym. 

Pheedno, What do you think about using the Isopure as your drink a couple of times during the day as long as you are getting 50 g every 2 to 3 hours. I use it after cadio in AM and as post workout in PM, but also sometimes mix in one during the day. Do you think it clears the system in less than 3 hours? Is it worth worrying about as long as consumption every 2 to 3 hours is constant? Thanks.

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by Cousin Eddie_ 
> * 
> 
> PM me the place if you can. I have been paying $35.00 at the gym. 
> 
> Pheedno, What do you think about using the Isopure as your drink a couple of times during the day as long as you are getting 50 g every 2 to 3 hours. I use it after cadio in AM and as post workout in PM, but also sometimes mix in one during the day. Do you think it clears the system in less than 3 hours? Is it worth worrying about as long as consumption every 2 to 3 hours is constant? Thanks.*


The one after AM cardio is good for fast replenishment as well as post workout. As long as your getting a protein source every 2-3hrs, I would see no problem in that at all. I have a shake before bed and one at 3am so the slower releasing blends work well for that. After cardio and workout I'm an Isopure fan.

----------


## LookingtoCut

You are talking about the 3lb jugs right? 35$ is still pretty cheap for those.............

I can get 7.5lb BUCKETS of Isopure, in every flavor! I pay 75$ with shipping for 7.5lbs! A lot more for your money!

----------


## adonis_myth

whats the point of getting the isopure, cause it has no carbs and fat?
o.k. the fat part is good, but how often do people drink straight whey? sorry but that is really stupid

i mix my whey with dextrose p/workout, eliminating the point of a 0carb protein product.

i used to buy an australian product, 30g serve 27g protein 0fat 0carbs.
but now i just buy a wpc.

----------


## arthurb999

I just bought some low-carb isopure. I was thinking the same thing. Use it post workout with dextrose. 

What about at bedtime with flax seed oil to slow absorbtion?

----------


## Arnold_Is_God

isopure is by far the best quality whey protein out on the market.

----------


## Keightly

i like isopure, i take it before bed with a few egg whites, o carbs, 0 sugars, 0 fat. the only thing that bothers me about it is the sodium content.

----------


## Keightly

oh yea it taste like shit to IMO

----------


## malik

isopure is the shiznit brother ,,i love the stuff ,i get it for free bec i work at a gym so that another reason why i love it ,,

----------


## temperoath

Ive been taking protein after my workouts religously for the past 2 years and I've tried alot of different whey proteins. I've found that no matter what company I've used, I still get the same results. No matter if I use Isopure, or GNC Mega Whey, I'ts all worked the same. Isopure does taste a little better though! I stick to the not-so-expensive ones, but keep an eye out for the crappy quality company's.

----------


## DONJAXXON

7.5 lbs of isopure for $75????



> you are talking about the 3lb jugs right? 35$ is still pretty cheap for those.............
> 
> I can get 7.5lb buckets of isopure, in every flavor! I pay 75$ with shipping for 7.5lbs! A lot more for your money!

----------


## LT75

> 7.5 lbs of isopure for $75????


In 2003 probably yes. Look at the date of this thread.

----------


## onetime42

I use the cookies and cream flavor and it tastes pretty good. It's not too expensive compared to the others out there that contain the same amount of protein

----------


## Ashop

> oh yea it taste like shit to IMO


I agree with that. The ones that came in glass bottles were horrific tasting IMO.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> I agree with that. The ones that came in glass bottles were horrific tasting IMO.


I like em.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

I've been using a different brand for a few years, but I just switched back as I am really starting to slam the protein, and I used to have great results with isopure. The flavor is one of the biggest factors for me.

----------


## tdoe11

I drink the ones at the gym. 40 grams protein and they taste killer. I like em

----------


## Antonious

I loved isopure, was buying zero carb one. Way too expensive but was good for keto diet at that time

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

I don't like the taste.

----------


## LT75

> I agree with that. The ones that came in glass bottles were horrific tasting IMO.


There will always be people who dislike something, taste is subjective. There are some flavors I don't care for, but most I like. A few professional teams are using it for their players. The 2:1 recovery version though.

----------


## AlinSR

Isopure is a high quality whey.

----------

